# Not showing up as uberxl



## TFriday (Jun 18, 2017)

Ok, so a little backround. I have a 2008 Buick Enclave. It carries 6 passengers plus the driver. Ive been back and forth with uber "support" for the better part of 2 weeks as to why im not showing up as uberxl. On the rider app u can see my location for uberx, but when i switch to request an xl i disappear and says no xl available (there is only 3 or 4 xl drivers in my area). This has been confirmed on with 3 other partners that i hang out with. 

I habe emailed ubers crap support and keep getting the same few messages. They say that my profile is showing up as xl driver or that i can recieve both x and xl requests. Or that i need to go to different areas in my town to receive requests. Or i need to update (wich i have), or sign out and sign back in (wich i have) or uninstall and reinstall the app (wich inhave done a half dozen times. 

Ive gotten each message around 15 times. 

Any advice on how to proceed?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Demand separate XL-only "vehicle" 

It shows up on your vehicles list as:

Make Model License Plate -- uberx & xl
Make Model +License Plate+ --- XLonly


----------

